# Music and genre likes?



## Mikesta~ (Dec 6, 2011)

I was wondering what you guys like, in terms
of music. I personally like Techno, House and
Dubstep. So, what do you like?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 6, 2011)

I like techno, electro, progressive house and classical most of the time.

Maybe every now and again a bit of rap or trance


----------



## Cyril (Dec 6, 2011)

I like progressive rock. And progressive metal. And also some metalcore and mathcore. Oh and post-rock is awesome too. Some types of ambient stuff, too. Pretty much covers everything I listen to!


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 6, 2011)

I LIEK EVERYTHANG BUT WRAP AND CUNTREE :V


----------



## Aidy (Dec 6, 2011)

Anything that isn't chart music. When it comes to dance music, I prefer the older Dubstep, the kind that it started off as in London clubs. Jungle, Drumstep, DnB, House (as long as it's well done, and not just a bunch of samples thrown into a DAW, which it is most of the time), especially French House, Acid House, Electro House, some English House too I guess and Moombathon.

I like more than Dance music though as I said, I love Indie, Rock, Grime, Electronic Rock, Industrial, Folk, some Hip Hop (older stuff, like House of Pain and Everlast), Blues, Jazz, anything really.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 6, 2011)

Uhhhh


Classical, Jazz, Progressive Rock, Art Rock, progressive metal, death metal, extreme metal, grindcore, melodic death metal, djent, thrash metal, indie, alternative, fusion, blues, 30's style i don't know the exact name but stuff like Rocking chair by corrine bailey, a touch of industrial, punk, mathcore, and a sprinkle of post rock


----------



## Aidy (Dec 6, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> mathcore



YEAH MATHCORE, LETS DO NUMBERS :V


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 6, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> YEAH MATHCORE, LETS DO NUMBERS :V


._.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 6, 2011)

Anything Mark Lanegan was ever in.

Also grunge, alternative rock, and a variety of different types or metal.


----------



## Slighted (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, indie rock is the big one for me, I like electronica of all stripes, bluegrass, folk, a little rap, even a little pop music. Whatever is surprising I'll enjoy.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 6, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> YEAH MATHCORE, LETS DO NUMBERS :V


Integrated Mathcore is the best kind IMO. It's usually in C, but that's not a problem for me


----------



## Vibgyor (Dec 9, 2011)

I primarily listen to industrial and most forms of it, which include early industrial, EBM, aggrotech, power noise, and dark ambient. I also listen to some IDM, neofolk, classical, and a little bit of metal (rarely, though).


----------



## DW_ (Dec 9, 2011)

VGM (specifically orchestra, because holy shit God of War anything has fucking epic music), power metal, electronic, old country (fuck all these new artists sound exactly the same).


----------



## Aeturnus (Dec 9, 2011)

Heavy Metal(I enjoy mainly Doom and sub-genres of Doom, but I also enjoy some Thrash, Death, and Hair/Glam) and Grunge.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2011)

Pretty much everything


----------



## cad (Dec 9, 2011)

i like a ton of shit.

my main genre of choice is electronic music, practically everything of it (except mainstream dubstep, or brostep. that shit is fucking horrible.), and is how i discovered my passion for music. i like to think that my 3 anthems of it are breakcore, gabber, and speedcore, in that order. to name other favorites; psychedelic trance (a genre that i just simply adore), downtempo, UK hardcore, drum 'n bass, hardstyle, ambient (mostly dark ambient and anything with a bit of edge to it. none of that yoga-relaxation crap kinda thing, that's too boring imo), techno, and way too fucking much that i can't list here.

oh, and i also enjoy various genres of metal and rock music, reggae, hip-hop, classical, and possibly more.


----------



## Traven V (Dec 9, 2011)

rock, soft rock, hard rock (XD, I don't know), metal, industrial, electronic, alternative, indie, progressive, a little country, and a little rap, some world music, goth, others I can't recall for the time. if the musics good it's good I don't discriminate, well kinda


----------



## Slighted (Dec 9, 2011)

Viscra Maelstrom said:


> i like a ton of shit.
> 
> my main genre of choice is electronic music, practically everything of it (except mainstream dubstep, or brostep. that shit is fucking horrible.), and is how i discovered my passion for music. i like to think that my 3 anthems of it are breakcore, gabber, and speedcore, in that order. to name other favorites; psychedelic trance (a genre that i just simply adore), downtempo, UK hardcore, drum 'n bass, hardstyle, ambient (mostly dark ambient and anything with a bit of edge to it. none of that yoga-relaxation crap kinda thing, that's too boring imo), techno, and way too fucking much that i can't list here.
> 
> oh, and i also enjoy various genres of metal and rock music, reggae, hip-hop, classical, and possibly more.



It's unintentional, but this post is hilarious. 

I myself like all kinds of food, as long as its always pasta and nothing else.


----------



## cad (Dec 10, 2011)

Slighted said:


> It's unintentional, but this post is hilarious.


it's because of the first paragraph, isn't it? =P


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 10, 2011)

Heavy Metal, trash metal, technical death metal, rockabilly, rock 'n' roll, death metal, prog metal, math metal, djent, folk metal, sludge metal, blues, alt rock ...

Also whatever the fuck the music from the Homestuck Bandcamp is.


----------



## Bliss (Dec 10, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Heavy Metal, trash metal, technical death metal, rockabilly, rock 'n' roll, death metal, prog metal, math metal, djent, folk metal, sludge metal, blues, alt rock ...


Everything else but this.

Thought, I do make an exception on an occasion. :V


----------



## eversleep (Dec 10, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> I LIEK EVERYTHANG BUT WRAP AND CUNTREE :V


Yeah, I hate wrapping presents. And trees that have holes in them that look like cunts. Talk about annoying!

But seriously, it's easier to name what I DON'T particularly care for (in no particular order): opera, classical, goth stuff, emo stuff, really hardcore "yo nigga!" gangsta rap that has shitty lyrics, this whole "dubstep" and other weird-ass techno shit that's a bunch of blips and bloops,... i think that's it. I'm good with everything else, depending on my mood of course.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 10, 2011)

I almost forgot; djent <3

btw, y u no like classical D:
(doesn't actually matter because it's your opinion)


----------



## eversleep (Dec 10, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> btw, y u no like classical D:
> (doesn't actually matter because it's your opinion)


Was this aimed at me? If so, I dunno. I just don't. I like catchy stuff that I can sing to, or atleast sorta dance to or hum. Call me mainstream if you want. Some classical is okay, but I don't listen to it ever by choice. I've had friends bitch at me for saying I didn't like it.


----------



## Ames (Dec 10, 2011)

Neo-classical because I am SOPHISTICATED.

[video=youtube;AHtDgMbwF5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHtDgMbwF5Y[/video]


----------



## Moneybags (Dec 14, 2011)

Prog anything is where it's at.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 14, 2011)

Trance, techno, Eurobeat. All the outdated 90's stuff.


----------



## Traven V (Dec 15, 2011)

Just an idea, this may cause over crowding but it would be kinda coo to get maybe an accumalted list of top (10.20.30.40.50.100 ?) of each genre. Because if you're like me, I'm usually up for new music and am lazy and need someone to suggest bands XD, I dunno unfinished thought, maybe someone could make sense out of it


----------



## Hipstotter (Dec 16, 2011)

Just about everything, buuuuut to narrow it down I suppose with my name I gotta say I've delved into a lot of Indie for quite awhile now. I guess living a good portion of my life where Neutral Milk Hotel came from does that to you...


----------



## Leafblower29 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hip-Hop and Rap.


----------



## Tricky (Dec 26, 2011)

Power metal, industrial/aggrotech, gabber, chiptunes. When I'm feeling mellow I listen to more alternative stuff, house, breakbeat, hip hop, and ska. I'm not limited to just those genres of course, but that covers it best.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 26, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Heavy Metal, trash metal, technical death metal, rockabilly, rock 'n' roll, death metal, prog metal, math metal, djent, folk metal, sludge metal, blues, alt rock ...
> 
> Also whatever the fuck the music from the Homestuck Bandcamp is.



Y U NO BLACK METAL?


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 26, 2011)

Black Metal just ain't my thang dawg ... gotta draw the line somewhere


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 26, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Black Metal just ain't my thang dawg ... gotta draw the line somewhere



Ah yes, true. For me the line is at all those Grindcore sub-genre crap, like Pornogrind/Powerviolence, ect.


----------



## Westarrr (Dec 26, 2011)

Deathcore, Metal, Trashmetal, Screamo, Grindcore, Folk Metal, Death Metal, Rock (70s-80s), Rock 'n' Roll.
Electro House, Dubstep, Drumstep, Drum and Bass, Dirty Dutch, Moombahton, Progressive, EBM.
Folk, Classical.

That's all.. and that will be all..
Got a hate against rap/hiphop/pop/hardcore/hardstyle, and I will never listen that.. Ever.


----------

